# 1080p unter Ubuntu auf Intel Atom Plattform



## Drade (7. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

Ich habe einen kleinen HTPC mit einem Intel Atom 330 und einer onboard Geforce 9400, sowie 4 GB DDR2 800 und einem Ubuntu 9.10 lafen.

Ich habe das Problem, dass wenn ich 1080p oder 720p Filme anschauen möchte, nur eine ungenießbare Diashow rüber kommt. Egal oder über Stream an die PS3 oder direkt am PC.

Ich habe schon viele Beiträge im Internet durchgelesen aber nichts hat geholfen. Selbst über den SMPlayer via vdpau ruckelt es.



Ist es überhaupt möglich HDFilme anzuschauen oder ist die Plattform zu schwach dafür?
Würde es eventuell weiterhelfen wenn ich eine richtige Grafikkarte einbaue?


Danke im Vorraus

Gruss Tim


//Edit:
Habe mal in der Systemüberwachung nachgeschaut. Die Belastung auf den Cores ist sehr monoton, sodass ein Core immer an die 100% stößt und es anfängt zu ruckeln. Die restlichen Cores sind jedoch sehr niedrig belastet.


----------



## dki (7. Februar 2010)

Hast du die Treiber von Nvidia installiert?

Ich schätze mal das du eine Nvidia ION Plattform hast. Soweit ich weiß, laufen unter Windows auch 1080p und 720p Filme.

http://www.nvidia.de/Download/index.aspx?lang=de

Hier der Link zu den Treibern.


----------



## deepthroat (8. Februar 2010)

Hi.

Du könntest ja auch mal die multi-threaded FFmpeg Unterstützung ausprobieren, also -lavdopts threads=N beim Abspielen angeben.

Gruß


----------



## Drade (8. Februar 2010)

Ja, es ist eine NVidia ION Plattform, um genau zu sein handelt es sich um ein ASUS AT3N7A-I.

Windows möchte ich ungern installieren, da ich es als Fileserver bzw. Streaming-Server für Filme und Musik nutze.

Die FFmpeg unterstützung welchen Programmes? FFmpeg ist doch nur der Encoder oder?

Der SMPlayer arbeitet mit nur mit Mencoder, dort läuft es weder mit 4 noch mit 2 Threads.


Gruss Tim


----------



## deepthroat (8. Februar 2010)

Drade hat gesagt.:


> Die FFmpeg unterstützung welchen Programmes?


Von MPlayer/MEncoder.


Drade hat gesagt.:


> FFmpeg ist doch nur der Encoder oder?


Nein, es enthält avcodec, eine Codec Bibliothek welche auch zum Abspielen verwendet wird.


Drade hat gesagt.:


> Der SMPlayer arbeitet mit nur mit Mencoder, dort läuft es weder mit 4 noch mit 2 Threads.


Verwendet der denn dann auch alle Cores oder ist wieder nur ein Core ausgelastet? Bist du sicher, das FFmpeg-mt verwendet wird? Und wie hast du das überhaupt eingestellt wieviel Threads verwendet werden sollen?

Gruß


----------



## Drade (8. Februar 2010)

Ich habe das Video probiert über den SMPlayer nicht über den MPlayer zu starten, dort kann man in den Optionen unter Leistung die Anzahl der Threads einstellen. Anscheinend werden auch alle verwendet, nur der eine mehr der andere weniger, sodass mal Core1, mal Core4 an 100% Grenze strößt. 

Wenn ich den Befehl 

```
sudo mplayer -lavdopts threads=2 file.mkv
```
 (Auch mit 4 Threads)
ausführe, dann lande ich in einer grässlich blinkenden fullscreen Konsole, in der die letzen Ausgaben

FATAL: Cannot initialize video driver.
VDec: vo config request - 1920 x 816

sind.

Der Grafiktreiber ist aber installiert. Habe via apt den nvidia-glx-185 und den nvidia-185-libvdpau installiert.


Gruss Tim


----------



## deepthroat (8. Februar 2010)

Drade hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe das Video probiert über den SMPlayer nicht über den MPlayer zu starten


Da der SMPlayer nur ein Frontend für den MPlayer ist, wird das aber so ziemlich egal sein.


Drade hat gesagt.:


> , dort kann man in den Optionen unter Leistung die Anzahl der Threads einstellen. Anscheinend werden auch alle verwendet, nur der eine mehr der andere weniger, sodass mal Core1, mal Core4 an 100% Grenze strößt.


Das sieht dann aber eher so aus, als ob kein Multithreading verwendet wird. \edit: du kannst ja nachschauen ob top bzw. htop mehrere mplayer Threads (bzw. Prozesse) beim Abspielen auflisten.


Drade hat gesagt.:


> Wenn ich den Befehl
> 
> ```
> sudo mplayer -lavdopts threads=2 file.mkv
> ...


Da mußt du einfach das passende Video-Device (siehe mplayer -vo help) auswählen.

Also standardmäßig wird der MPlayer nicht mit FFmpeg-mt gebaut (da es noch als experimental eingestuft ist) , d.h. du müßtest den selbst kompilieren.

\edit: Vergiss den letzten Satz. Anscheinend wird FFmpeg-mt doch schon in den Paketen von Ubuntu verwendet.

Was wird denn für ein Codec verwendet? Welcher Decoder wird dazu vom MPlayer genutzt? Wird die Ausgabe skaliert oder gezoomt? Werden irgendwelche anderen Filter eingesetzt?

Gruß


----------



## mcmoerph (27. Februar 2010)

hab das gleiche board und die gleichen probleme!

Diese anleitung hat mir weitergeholfen!

http://www.loggn.de/ubuntu-nvidia-vdpau-smplayer/

jetzt läuft das ganze reibungslos


----------

